# Need snow dates and accumulations



## rippinracin (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey guys Im in a serious bind with a client and need the dates of all of the snow storms and the totals that we got in massachusetts. Preferably norfold county. (Medfield,walpole, norfolk,westwood,dover, anywhere close.) A HUGE thanks would be to anyone who can help me out here. Thank you in advance!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

sounds like you have great records for the work you do!
Most important thing in our business is records to cover yourself


----------



## rippinracin (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the great help guy, do you have an answer for me or not?


----------



## JohnDeere2320 (Dec 12, 2009)

Go to NOAA's website and you can view the observed snow accumulations on a day-by-day basis for your area.


----------



## KingDonuT (Dec 10, 2009)

Yo I have been using Accuweather....

Go to accuweather.com. Under the forecast tab there is a drop down list. Select "month outlook" and then click on LIST VIEW. At the top u can see the snow depths for specific dates. VERY EASY TO USE


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

I came across this on Noaa this year it seems to be the most accurate. just enter your city and state. http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Cedar Grounds;1245987 said:


> sounds like you have great records for the work you do!
> Most important thing in our business is records to cover yourself


Customers don't always believe what you tell them and want proof of your totals. Love how everyone jumps on people right away when they ask a simple question.


----------

